

Atomic – New interface design tool goes into private beta - grantrobinson
https://atomic.io

======
grantrobinson
At Atomic we're trying to build a better way of designing websites and apps,
by letting you design interfaces, explore behaviour and get feedback
seamlessly in one platform.

We've just started testing with real users. You can visit
[https://atomic.io/](https://atomic.io/) to find out more about what we're
building, watch a video of some of the features we have planned, or sign up
for updates.

Some of the team from Atomic will be on Hacker News to respond to any
questions you have. We'd love to hear your thoughts.

